# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  تخيل لو ان عصفور فوق شجرة ....

## ala' mosa ababneh

تخيل لو ان عصفور فوق شجرة,ويغرد بصوت جميل , ومر على هذا العصفور اشخاص من هذه الجنسيات , فماذا سيفعل كل منهم ........

** الفرنسي ** : يقوم بالغناء مع العصفور وتقليد صوته .
** الاسباني ** : يقوم بالرقص على انغام صوت العصفور .
** الايطالي ** : سيقوم برسم هذا العصفور على لوحة كبيرة .
** الهندي ** : يقوم بعبادة العصفور و تقديسه .
** الصيني ** : يقوم بأكل هذا العصفور .
** الياباني ** : يقوم بصناعة عصفور الكتروني , بحيث يماثل هذا العصفور من حيث        الشكل والحجم , ويقوم بعدها بصناعة جهاز لترديد صوت تغريد العصفور .
** الامريكي ** : يقوم بصنع فيلم عن حياة هذا العصفور وكل الاشخاص الذين مروا به .
** المصري ** : يقوم بتقليد الفيلم الامريكي .
** اليهودي ** : يبدأ بالبكاء , ثم يقوم بالمطالبة بملكية هذا العصفور باعتباره من نسل هدهد سليمان عليه السلام , ويطالب جميع الاشخاص الذين مروا على هذا العصفور بدفع ثمن مشاهدتهم له .
** السعودي ** : يحرم غناء العصفور , ويفسق من يسمعه , ويسحب جنسية العصفور ويسفره من البلد , .... " او يعمله كبسة ويأكله" .
 :SnipeR (83):   :Cry2:   :SnipeR (83):

----------

